# Mehrsprachige Seite mit Struts & Co. ?



## Rumborak (21. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie geht man denn am besten vor, wenn man einen größeren Internetauftritt in mehreren Sprachen realisieren will?

Für jeden kleinen Text - und wenn's nur ein Wort ist - nimmt man doch keine Property-Datei, oder? So weit ich das bis jetzt überblicke, ist das doch ziemlich umständlich. Wäre da nicht eine datenbankbasierte Lösung besser? In der Praxis müssen die Texte ja auch von irgendwem übersetzt bzw. eingepflegt werden.

Wie sieht denn da eine Lösung nach Best Practice aus...?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Aug 2006)

Schau dir mal die ResourceBundles an


----------



## Rumborak (22. Aug 2006)

Danke für die Antwort!

So wie's aussieht, reagieren resource bundles standardmäßig auf die Einstellungen beim jeweiligen Benutzer. Ich würde das aber gerne so machen, daß man interaktiv die Sprache wechseln kann. Es könnte ja sein, daß bspw. ein Chinese mit einem deutschen Browser eine Seite ankuckt und die aber gerne auf Englisch haben möchte.

Gibt's da nicht irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial oder Beispiele, die man sich mal anschauen kann...?

PS: Eine weitere Sache, die mich interessieren würde, ist ein gutes Schema, wie man die Benennung der Bezeichner für die Textbausteine am besten vornimmt - das wird ja sonst ziemlich schnell ziemlich unübersichtlich...


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2006)

> So wie's aussieht, reagieren resource bundles standardmäßig auf die Einstellungen beim jeweiligen Benutzer. Ich würde das aber gerne so machen, daß man interaktiv die Sprache wechseln kann. Es könnte ja sein, daß bspw. ein Chinese mit einem deutschen Browser eine Seite ankuckt und die aber gerne auf Englisch haben möchte.



Struts - zumindest das 1.2.4 was ich noch verwende - wählt das resourcebundle anhand des localobjects was unter org.apache.struts.Globals.LOCALE_KEY gespeichert ist.
Was Du natürlich auch einfach setzen kannst:

```
Locale locale = new java.util.Locale("de", "AT");
session.setAttribute(org.apache.struts.Globals.LOCALE_KEY, locale);
```
z.B. abhängig von der domain oder ähnlichem.
Zum switchen der Locale gibt es auch eine org.apache.struts.actions.LocalAction...


----------



## bronks (22. Aug 2006)

Rumborak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Gibt's da nicht irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial oder Beispiele, die man sich mal anschauen kann...? ...


Bei dem gut dokumentieren Tut, welches bei Struts dabei ist wird gezeigt, wie man mit Localies umgeht.


----------



## Rumborak (28. Aug 2006)

Vielen Dank mal soweit!

Ich werde mir das alles nochmal genauer anschaun...


----------

